# look for inshore blank



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Well went out fishing this past weekend and my old fenwick blank that I had wrapped at the beginning of the season mysteriously broke about and inch past the reel seat so I am looking for 1-2 good inshore blanks to fill the amount of reels not on rods. Pm or text me what ya got. 8505258149


----------

